# BLASCrafter



## Schwarzerkaktus (14. Oktober 2006)

Hab mal ne frage, kann aber auch sein das ich es nr nich gefunden hab^^

also:



hier bei BUFFED steht das man sich im spiel ganz einfach ein tastaturkürzel für den Crafter eingeben kann.

wie bzw wo geht das? ich habs nich gefunden (oder übersehen)



MfG Schwarzerkaktus


----------



## Roran (15. Oktober 2006)

Schwarzerkaktus schrieb:


> Hab mal ne frage, kann aber auch sein das ich es nr nich gefunden hab^^
> 
> also:
> hier bei BUFFED steht das man sich im spiel ganz einfach ein tastaturkürzel für den Crafter eingeben kann.
> ...


Entweder per Macro.  /BLASCrafter
Oder bei der Tastaurbelegung in den WoW Optionen, eine Taste bestimmen


----------



## Gíluníl (4. November 2006)

ich mach jetzt mal keinen neuen Thread auf. Also...ich hab dann folgendes Problem: /blascrafter funzt bei mir IG schonmal gar nicht. Wenn ich ein Tastaturkürzel damit belege und dann aufrufe, kommt folgende Fehlermeldung:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Vielleicht könnt mir dabei mal jemand helfen? Wär sehr nett 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Roran (4. November 2006)

Wer lesen kann ist klar im Vorteil



Roran schrieb:


> *Entweder per Macro.  /BLASCrafter*
> Oder bei der Tastaurbelegung in den WoW Optionen, eine Taste bestimmen


----------



## Gíluníl (4. November 2006)

*seufz* Das hilft mir nun überhaupt nicht, tut mir leid. Weil da passiert genausowenig. Ausserdem steht da ODER blubb... und genau dieses ODER gibt bei mir eine Fehlermeldung. Ich bin sicher, nichts falsch gemacht zu haben, also warum bitte werd ich hier angefahren?

Ich hab nunmal Probs mit diesem Programm, vielleicht könnt man mal etwas freundlich helfen? Anstatt mich anzufahren, was nun wirklich nicht sonderlich produktiv ist ^^ Weil wer nett ist, ist genauso im Vorteil -.-


----------



## Roran (4. November 2006)

Sry,

dann lösch mal das in der Tastaturbelegung,
und mach das mal als Macro.
Das geht ohne Probleme,
mach ich auch.


----------



## Gíluníl (4. November 2006)

Tut mir leid, aber wenn ich's als Makro mache, kommt die Meldung, dass er den Befehl nicht kennt ^^ Langsam fang ich glaub an zu spinnen...


----------



## hurb (4. November 2006)

bei mir funzt der Blascrafter eigentlich einwand frei, nur geht der Chatbefehl nicht...

Möchte ich zum Beispiel Sulfuras ingame verlinken soll ich der seite nach folgenden Code verwenden:
/blascitem 17182:5:Sulfuras, Hand von Ragnaros

wenn ich das so eingebe wird aber nur angezeigt:
-/hilfe eingeben um chatbefehle zu sehen
also ist der Befehl irgendwie falsch oder so...
Blascprofiler sowie Blascrafter sind installiert und laufen einwandfrei
woran liegt das?


----------



## Roran (4. November 2006)

Gíluníl schrieb:


> Tut mir leid, aber wenn ich's als Makro mache, kommt die Meldung, dass er den Befehl nicht kennt ^^ Langsam fang ich glaub an zu spinnen...


Poste mal dein MACRO hier rein bitte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Mal sehen wo es hängt



hurb schrieb:


> bei mir funzt der Blascrafter eigentlich einwand frei, nur geht der Chatbefehl nicht...
> 
> Möchte ich zum Beispiel Sulfuras ingame verlinken soll ich der seite nach folgenden Code verwenden:
> /blascitem 17182:5:Sulfuras, Hand von Ragnaros
> ...


Ich hab das mal getestet an deinem bsp.
Und bei mir gehts ohne Probleme

/blascitem 17182:5:Sulfuras, Hand von Ragnaros


Auch wenn ich wieder angemacht werden, für den Spruch.
Wer lesen kann, ist klar im Vorteil.

Dann schau mal das Bild von mir an.


----------



## hurb (4. November 2006)

geht bei mir nicht.. ich drück ENTER und kopfier genau das rein.. kein anderer Text, nur das... Und dann sagt er mir, dass er den Befehl nicht kennt...

Kein Plan warum -.-


----------



## hurb (11. November 2006)

Mensch Roran, was soll das? 
Ich hab ein neuen Beitrag gemacht, weil es da speziell um ein Problem von MIR ging...
In diesem Thread geht es um was anderes...
Wenn Leute später mit dem Blascrafter oder Profiler ein Problem haben und die Suche benutzen und nur diesen Thread hier finden, dann dürfen sie erstmal durch die 1000 Seiten scrollen um IHR problem zu finden
Ist das so gedacht?

Echt klasse, jetzt kann man nichtmal seine Anhänge aus nem alten Post übernehmen, warum geht das nicht??
Super, muss ich also den Thread hier verlinken:
HIER


Also das closen hats echt gebracht, super mod arbeit -.-
Hoffe bekomme jetzt ne antwort hier


----------



## hurb (12. November 2006)

/push

möchte gerne mal Problemlösungs Vorschläge....
vorallem von Roran ^^


----------



## Regnor (12. November 2006)

hurb schrieb:


> /push
> 
> möchte gerne mal Problemlösungs Vorschläge....
> vorallem von Roran ^^



Servus, ich leite das mal an Crowley weiter, der wird sich dann denk ich recht schnell hier melden.

Gruß Reg


----------



## hurb (12. November 2006)

okay, danke, wenigstens sieht es mal einer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*//EDIT RORAN*

Hiho Leute!

Habe ein kleines Problem mit dem BLASCprofiler, welches ich aber unbedingt lösen will, da mir die Funktion sehr wichtig ist...

Die Ingame Verlinkung eines Gegenstandes funktioniert nicht...
Ich hab keinen Schimmer warum...

Der BLASCrafter funktioniert super und auch der Blasc Profiler zeigt meine Charakter Daten auf buffed.de an...

Nachdem ich das Spiel starte kommt sogar das hier:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Sieht also gut aus!

Dann versuche ich einen Gegenstand zu verlinken:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich denke das mach ich auch noch richtig ^^

Aber dann kommt nichts weiter als das:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und das kann ja schlecht richtig sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Würde mich über Hilfe freuen, weiß echt nicht woran das liegen könnte...

Ürbigens schöne Upload Funktion hier im Forum...
Danke im Vorraus,
hurb


----------



## Roran (12. November 2006)

Wie ich schon mal sagte,
bei mir klaptts.
Ich habe das aus deinem Bps. eingegeben, und dann hatte ich 2 Möglichkeiten.
Da muß wirklich mal ein Admin ran,
da ich leider keinen Fehler finden kann.

Denn es scheint ein Problem von Dir zu sein.


----------



## hurb (12. November 2006)

Ja, muss wohl ein Problem bei mir sein.. Nur ich brauch ne Lösung -.-


----------



## hurb (14. November 2006)

Muss den Thread immer mal wieder a bissl "hochschieben"...
hab das Prob immernoch...


----------



## Roran (15. November 2006)

Nur so mal als Test.
Bennen den Ordner BLASCrafter um ( _BLASCrafter ) und mach ein Update.
Und schau mal ob der neu kommt, wenn ja obs dann geht.


----------



## hurb (15. November 2006)

Roran schrieb:


> Nur so mal als Test.
> Bennen den Ordner BLASCrafter um ( _BLASCrafter ) und mach ein Update.
> Und schau mal ob der neu kommt, wenn ja obs dann geht.



Das könnte ich mal versuchen, aber ich denk die Links werden vom Profiler gesteuert?
Steht doch immer über den Links aufer Seite:
Ingame-Link: (nur mit BLASCProfiler)

Also dem nach würde es das mit dem Crafter nicht bringen, der funktioniert ja prima bei mir 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Aber danke, dass sich mal wieder wer drumkümmert...
Andere Idee Roran?


----------



## Crowley (15. November 2006)

hurb schrieb:


> Das könnte ich mal versuchen, aber ich denk die Links werden vom Profiler gesteuert?
> Steht doch immer über den Links aufer Seite:
> Ingame-Link: (nur mit BLASCProfiler)
> 
> ...



Hallo Hurb, 

es klingt so als wäre deine Version vom BLASCProfiler nicht ganz aktuell. Versuch mal Rorans Vorschlag, nur anstatt BLASCrafter nimmst du den BLASCProfiler.


----------



## hurb (15. November 2006)

Danke Crowley, machst übrigens nette Beiträge in den Videos 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Die Schamanen-q hat mir sehr gefallen und auch das Netherdrachen q war ordentlich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Habs jetzt auch mit meinem Problem hinbekommen...

Habe erst gemacht wie ihrs vorgeschlagen habt: nix
Dann wars mir zu blöd, ich hab meinen WoW Ordner nach den Wort "Blasc" durchsucht und Strg+A und dann Entf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Dann Blasc alles neu runtergeladen, konfiguriert....
Und...
Juhu! Es klappt.. War wohl ein Dateifehler oder so.. Weiß nicht, hatte eigentlich die aktuelle Version, kein Plan...
Jedenfalls jetzt geht es und danke für den Support...

Leider sind jetzt auch noch die Server down -.- Ich liebe Blizzard ^^


----------

